# Best and Worst Lesser Known Features of Tiguan?



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

The obvious good and bad features have been written about and discussed ad nauseam. But what about the lesser known ones?

I'll say the best non-obvious feature is the SD-Card reader and the ability to play FLAC files. Even on my base SE sound system FLAC files sound awesome and the stereo speakers is pretty good as well.

For bad non-obvious features, I wish the TPMS would tell you the actual pressure per tire. Now it only tells you magically if the pressure goes down too low (what is that God knows). On a cold winters day I'd rather not get out of the car and measure each tire pressure individually.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

The indirect TPMS using the ABS is a good thing for me. Can swap out wheels without having to buy new sensors and never worry about servicing them. It actually is capable of telling you which individual tire has the issue. Popped up a few times due to picking up nails/screws living in a new construction neighborhood.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

socialD said:


> The indirect TPMS using the ABS is a good thing for me. Can swap out wheels without having to buy new sensors and never worry about servicing them. It actually is capable of telling you which individual tire has the issue. Popped up a few times due to picking up nails/screws living in a new construction neighborhood.


Yup, completely agree. The simplicity of the system definitely outweighs the lowered accuracy. Plus, for those of us that run different tires in the winter, sensors are a PITA. Not sure how VW works, but I know some manufacturers have very weird (and sometimes expensive) ways to switch sensors between tire changes. Either that, or you have to deal with the light all winter long.


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

Rear backup camera washer. On my 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line I can push the Windshield Wiper stalk forward (all the way towards the dashboard) and washer fluid will spray from the left side of the backup camera. In addition there's another nozzle that sprays at the same time from above the rear windshield. On prior cars it's always been a little annoying to look through a road grime covered backup camera.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

robkatz said:


> Rear backup camera washer. On my 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line I can push the Windshield Wiper stalk forward (all the way towards the dashboard) and washer fluid will spray from the left side of the backup camera. In addition there's another nozzle that sprays at the same time from above the rear windshield. On prior cars it's always been a little annoying to look through a road grime covered backup camera.


Huh, I'll have to check if mine has this. I've run my finger over the lens a few times since it gets dirty quick. Never tried to see if I have a washer nozzle.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

robkatz said:


> Rear backup camera washer. On my 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line I can push the Windshield Wiper stalk forward (all the way towards the dashboard) and washer fluid will spray from the left side of the backup camera. In addition there's another nozzle that sprays at the same time from above the rear windshield. On prior cars it's always been a little annoying to look through a road grime covered backup camera.
> 
> 
> View attachment 60402





robkatz said:


> Rear backup camera washer. On my 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line I can push the Windshield Wiper stalk forward (all the way towards the dashboard) and washer fluid will spray from the left side of the backup camera. In addition there's another nozzle that sprays at the same time from above the rear windshield. On prior cars it's always been a little annoying to look through a road grime covered backup camera.


The Golf's solution is much nicer, if more costly, with a lens that is enclosed internally when not in use.


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

sazerac said:


> Huh, I'll have to check if mine has this. I've run my finger over the lens a few times since it gets dirty quick. Never tried to see if I have a washer nozzle.


My 2018 SE has a nozzle


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

I like the winter/service mode for the wipers, but probably the all time favourite is the rear camera washer. Really, really helpful, especially in the winter. Notable mention to the dipping passenger side mirror too when in reverse. I'm a little upset that the newer models have a heated wiper park, as that would've been great too, but it was omitted for 2018. 

I could really live without the majority of the "safety" systems as I've honestly found they are far more annoying than useful. I'd still take a basic package with parking sensors, 360 camera and BSM.


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

I a newer owner of a 2021 Tiguan SE Rline and constantly finding new things out about the car. a couple of things that I had questions on and are annoying because I cant figure it out is. Car shutting off except radio - If I go somewhere and then park and sit in my car for a bit it will "sometimes" shut off. For example, if I want to get coffee or something quick, I park and want to leave the car on and lock it but it shuts off. I wondered at first if it tracks location because it mainly happens at my house when I get back but I also notice it other places. Thoughts? the other thing is the fog lights, they seem to go on at random times as well. I believe they go on parking and reversing but I could swear they go on at random times while driving


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

pufffee said:


> ...the other thing is the fog lights, they seem to go on at random times as well. I believe they go on parking and reversing but I could swear they go on at random times while driving


The fog lights should be controlled by pulling out the light switch. I wonder if you're referring to the cornering lights?


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

phlegm said:


> The fog lights should be controlled by pulling out the light switch. I wonder if you're referring to the cornering lights?


I am going to test it today but yesterday at night pulling out of parking spot fog lights were on without me pulling out light switch and soon as stopped reversing they went off. I will check to make sure they were the fog lights though, I thought it was weird. Do you have any experience with my other concern with car shutting off when parked?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't suppose this is lesser-known, but I like the auto-close feature on the rear hatch. (If equipped, you have a different "close" button to press, then you can load up your arms with crap, and the hatch will close once you and key are away from the vehicle.)

It's not the type of thing you think you need, but it is definitely handy.

@pufffee - I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the shutoff issue you mention.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

pufffee said:


> ... Car shutting off except radio - If I go somewhere and then park and sit in my car for a bit it will "sometimes" shut off. ...
> 
> I want to be sure I'm clear on engine running vs engine not running but ignition on. "shutting off" could mean two things: the engine stops running and goes to aux-only electrical power, or the engine was off with igition on and the ignition turned off to aux power only.
> The only time I know the engine should stop running autonomously is in gear, foot on the brake for auto stop/start, and after the remote-start running time if you don't enter the car and continue with the start button.
> ...


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks

This happens when the car is running engine and everything. I get somewhere, put in park and then 30 seconds or so later it shuts engine off says Goodbye but radio can still be on until I exit car. Again, this is not consitant in any way so its weird, it happens at my house alot and I thought maybe it knows I am home? but it has happened at grocery store and other places. But then sometimes it will stay fully running. I will have to pay more attention for when it happens vs not but for now it is random, I mean its not horrible, you should not be sitting in a running car for a long time, but it is nice to be able to go somewhere park, leave it running and go quickly and grab a coffee. especially in Cold NH weather. but now it shuts down and if I want to do what I described I would have restart car.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Enable lock with ignition running to grab that coffee in cold weather or hot weather . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Enable lock with ignition running to grab that coffee in cold weather or hot weather .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you mean just park get out right away and lock car? Sorry If I missed something. just drove home and sat in car once I got home and sure enough engine turned off after about 30 - 45 seconds. saying it is trying to save battery


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

pufffee said:


> do you mean just park get out right away and lock car? Sorry If I missed something. just drove home and sat in car once I got home and sure enough engine turned off after about 30 - 45 seconds. saying it is trying to save battery


Yea if you turn your engine off battery management will kick in at a certain voltage to save the battery. 

Now let’s say you drive to a coffee shop and want to get out but leave the car running you can lock it so the car stays warm or cool depending on the season and your car is safer. 

Lock with keyfob while engine running*

09-Central Electronics
Adaptation
Access control – Funk bei Klemme 15 ein 
Set to active

*To unlock you will need to use your keyfob, comfort access won’t unlock or lock if the engine is running.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea if you turn your engine off battery management will kick in at a certain voltage to save the battery.
> 
> Now let’s say you drive to a coffee shop and want to get out but leave the car running you can lock it so the car stays warm or cool depending on the season and your car is safer.
> 
> ...


Thank you and I will try that, but I am not turning engine off, it is shutting off for me and leaving just enough to run the radio. I guess it is a time out thing and I guess it is not bad, I mean when you park you are really supposed to exit your car most times lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea that’s normal behavior, just helping since you mentioned you get out for coffee in cold weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea that’s normal behavior, just helping since you mentioned you get out for coffee in cold weather.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sounds good thank you, Since I have your attention and please reply when you have time, no rush on anything. Do you know if there are LEDs out there for 2021 SE R line that would be simple swap out and work well with halogen reflectors, I am seeing some threads reading people are taking bumpers off, etc. I was wondering if you could sway halogen for LED but a good one that is not blinding and wont die quickly. thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Sorry I thought I read fogs in your message. I know people have swapped out for LEDs with deautoled, but I understand it’s a tight fit to try and get in there and swap out. I’m sure others here can help or check the What did you do to your MK2 Tiguan? thread. 

I picked up deautoled led fogs. You don’t need to remove the bumper. Just have a friend help you by holding the wheel well cover back and have the LEDs at the 3 and 9 position. 

Plug and play, no error codes. 










Clean the post off real good and you can mount the ballast here on the driver side. 










Passenger side. 










Got them since they color match. At the time deAutoLED didn’t have just yellow, so I may switch at some point. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you! I am interested in just head lights at this point, this is good and many people have recommended the same company for lights so I will most likely go with them when I am ready. I will check it out once it gets warmer and definitely have a professional shop do or I do have some buddies that are VW addicts that can surely help, basically even plug and play I am not touching it lol.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Lock with keyfob while engine running*
> 
> 09-Central Electronics
> Adaptation
> ...


I've looked at this in the past. Do you have to press start again with the keyfob nearby before driving off (just like remote start is)?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, just kessy won’t work to lock/unlock with touch/proximity. You just have to unlock/lock with your keyfob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

also, this may be may be obvious to others but it worked on my old car and I tried on my tiguan and it worked. You can lock and unlock your car by pressing your finger on the door handle. I have to recheck if you can do it with car on and you leave car, but it def works otherwise, you just have to have key fob on you


----------



## corcio89 (Aug 28, 2014)

One thing I can't stand is how the rear trunk light is stored away in the side compartment, making it useless when you have boxes or anything that covers that side. Also, the headlights are absolutely abysmal and the fact that they still have Halogens on these cars is mind boggling to me. The auto/start stop is also annoying as it's never smooth, sometimes I forget to disable it.


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

Here's one: Automatic emergency breaking feature. 
When the car is in drive and you open the drivers door the car will stop automatically (and abruptly) by engaging the electronic emergency break.
Click here for a video of this feature in action


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

robkatz said:


> Here's one: Automatic emergency breaking feature.
> When the car is in drive and you open the drivers door the car will stop automatically (and abruptly) by engaging the electronic emergency break.
> Click here for a video of this feature in action


Indeed, I was trying to reenact a part of the Jack Reacher movie (was on AMC last night), and the car would not keep rolling. Damn.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

corcio89 said:


> One thing I can't stand is how the rear trunk light is stored away in the side compartment, making it useless when you have boxes or anything that covers that side. Also, the headlights are absolutely abysmal and the fact that they still have Halogens on these cars is mind boggling to me. The auto/start stop is also annoying as it's never smooth, sometimes I forget to disable it.


The rear trunk light is definitely terrible. Would it have been so difficult to do an overhead light? 

On the higher end trims, the headlights are fine - not terrible, but not great. I do appreciate the auto-headlights on long road trips through the mountains though. I was curious how well they would work but they've reacted really well. The only time I had an issue was before I learned how to turn the feature off - got behind a truck with a trailer that had dim taillights and the sensor wouldn't register so i had my high beams on behind him. Took me a few mins of that to figure out how to turn them off. 

Two things that really annoy me:

The _ding_ letting me know its 4 degrees outside. Yes. Thank you. Its a Canadian Winter and i just had to turn off traction control to get out of a snow bank. Im well aware that there _might_ be ice on the road.
That when the adaptive cruise sensor gets too dirty to work it shuts down that feature (totally fair) but also disables regular cruise control. It shouldn't use the sensor so why can't i have cruise control?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah an LED strip in the trunk is one of the first things I did. At least with the German models they have a second light on the other side as well.


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

socialD said:


> Yeah an LED strip in the trunk is one of the first things I did. At least with the German models they have a second light on the other side as well.


I did the same thing. No extra wiring since it is a battery operated, motion sensitive LED lightstrip. It's magnetic, so I just pop it off when it needs recharging and thin enough to be attached to the cargo cover. Cheap solution to an annoying problem.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I have an issue with the Auto Headlight setup. I've always used this feature in every veichel I've owned in the last 25 years. It's always given about a 5 to 10 second delay when you drive under a bridge or tunnel before the lights come on. The Tiguan turns on the lights immediately, even driving under an overpass at freeway speeds. I only noticed it because my Google Maps app flips back and forth between Day and Night modes constantly. White, then black, then back to white. Even a tree branch can throw enough of a shadow to trip the system. I can't find anywhere to change the delay time and I know if I go back to the dealer I'll hear those wonderful words "It's suppose to be that way".


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

GregRob said:


> I have an issue with the Auto Headlight setup. I've always used this feature in every veichel I've owned in the last 25 years. It's always given about a 5 to 10 second delay when you drive under a bridge or tunnel before the lights come on. The Tiguan turns on the lights immediately, even driving under an overpass at freeway speeds. I only noticed it because my Google Maps app flips back and forth between Day and Night modes constantly. White, then black, then back to white. Even a tree branch can throw enough of a shadow to trip the system. I can't find anywhere to change the delay time and I know if I go back to the dealer I'll hear those wonderful words "It's suppose to be that way".


Heh, yep. It will get scared of its own shadow too and kick them on on a bright sunny day at the right angle. There's one particular tree lined street I would drive that had them kicking on/off constantly like I was flashing drivers in front of me.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

GregRob said:


> I have an issue with the Auto Headlight setup. I've always used this feature in every veichel I've owned in the last 25 years. It's always given about a 5 to 10 second delay when you drive under a bridge or tunnel before the lights come on. The Tiguan turns on the lights immediately, even driving under an overpass at freeway speeds. I only noticed it because my Google Maps app flips back and forth between Day and Night modes constantly. White, then black, then back to white. Even a tree branch can throw enough of a shadow to trip the system. I can't find anywhere to change the delay time and I know if I go back to the dealer I'll hear those wonderful words "It's suppose to be that way".


There’s a setting for this...

Go to Vehicle Settings, then Lights, and change the Turn On Time to “late”.











I had the same issue, mentioned it to the dealer who gave the same “that’s the way it is” response then I stumbled across this setting. It’s not really described in the manual but it does what you are looking for.

Cheers!
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> There’s a setting for this...
> 
> Go to Vehicle Settings, then Lights, and change the Turn On Time to “late”.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I will check that out.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

GregRob said:


> Thank you. I will check that out.


Nope. I don't seem to have that screen on my SE R Line.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

GregRob said:


> Nope. I don't seem to have that screen on my SE R Line.
> View attachment 62549


Do a search, there is a whole thread on how to get this setting. You have to change the sensor behind the rearview mirror. It will get this setting for you (with some coding changes), and as a bonus you will get automatic wipers!


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

WISVW said:


> Do a search, there is a whole thread on how to get this setting. You have to change the sensor behind the rearview mirror. It will get this setting for you (with some coding changes), and as a bonus you will get automatic wipers!


what search term to use?

I was able to pull some info from the automatic wipers so I ordered that actually following this thread









Automatic Wipers Retrofit Success


Thanks for the great write up and images. Question for anyone who has done this: did you install a new spring clip, like was shown in VW's instructions? For those who did NOT install a new clip, any rattles, vibration, loose fits?




www.vwvortex.com





but not sure what to search to get the coding info for the auto on headlight sensitivity adjustment.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Tiguan oversensitive automatic headlights, accidental...


As you know NAR MQB Tiguans have oversensitive light sensor which causes headlights to turn on with any shadow. I think I might have stumbled upon a possible solution. As far as I can tell no one discussed this yet. Backstory: There is a known thread for retrofitting rain sensor. Pretty much...




forums.vwvortex.com





Post #110 from the same thread you copied!


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

WISVW said:


> Tiguan oversensitive automatic headlights, accidental...
> 
> 
> As you know NAR MQB Tiguans have oversensitive light sensor which causes headlights to turn on with any shadow. I think I might have stumbled upon a possible solution. As far as I can tell no one discussed this yet. Backstory: There is a known thread for retrofitting rain sensor. Pretty much...
> ...


wow guess I missed that! Ordered the new sensor so I’ll give it a go. Glad I found this!


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

Gas tank cover locks and unlocks when doors are locked and unlocked. You still have to press the tank cover to have it pop open but you can only open it when the doors are unlocked. I guess I'll have to revise my habit of locking my doors when I get out to fill my tank up. see my video demonstration here


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

robkatz said:


> Gas tank cover locks and unlocks when doors are locked and unlocked. You still have to press the tank cover to have it pop open but you can only open it when the doors are unlocked. I guess I'll have to revise my habit of locking my doors when I get out to fill my tank up. see my video demonstration here


I definitely didn't know about this one.


----------



## ale896 (Oct 31, 2020)

pufffee said:


> I a newer owner of a 2021 Tiguan SE Rline and constantly finding new things out about the car. a couple of things that I had questions on and are annoying because I cant figure it out is. Car shutting off except radio - If I go somewhere and then park and sit in my car for a bit it will "sometimes" shut off. For example, if I want to get coffee or something quick, I park and want to leave the car on and lock it but it shuts off. I wondered at first if it tracks location because it mainly happens at my house when I get back but I also notice it other places. Thoughts? the other thing is the fog lights, they seem to go on at random times as well. I believe they go on parking and reversing but I could swear they go on at random times while driving


That annoyed me too, until I just on a whim decided to turn off the auto start/stop feature using the button by the gear shifter. My daughter had an event at a storefront, and I had to stay in the car and use the wifi for a Zoom meeting I had to attend at the same time, so I needed the car on in order to use the wifi. I was in the meeting over an hour, and the car stayed on the whole time. Maybe you could try that and see if it helps you?


----------



## ale896 (Oct 31, 2020)

My favorite feature on my 2020 SE is the backup camera. It is a MUCH clearer view from the car that I came from.
My husband's favorite feature is the little clip by the vanity mirror. Whenever we have to go to a drive thru to buy something, he gets a kick out of putting the credit card there until we are done shopping or running errands. Lol!

My least favorite features are the lack of a memory driver's seat, lack of a power passenger seat, and the annoyingly odd shaped space that is the glovebox. Hard to get anything of real substance in there, especially with the user manual in there. Also annoying is the fact that the doors unlock as soon as the Tiguan is shifted to Park. I don't want my doors to unlock until I am ready to get out, or at the very least, I turned the power off, and I wish there was a setting that changed this.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ale896 said:


> My favorite feature on my 2020 SE is the backup camera. It is a MUCH clearer view from the car that I came from.
> My husband's favorite feature is the little clip by the vanity mirror. Whenever we have to go to a drive thru to buy something, he gets a kick out of putting the credit card there until we are done shopping or running errands. Lol!
> 
> My least favorite features are the lack of a memory driver's seat, lack of a power passenger seat, and the annoyingly odd shaped space that is the glovebox. Hard to get anything of real substance in there, especially with the user manual in there. Also annoying is the fact that the doors unlock as soon as the Tiguan is shifted to Park. I don't want my doors to unlock until I am ready to get out, or at the very least, I turned the power off, and I wish there was a setting that changed this.


Here you go:

Doors unlock when driver door handle pulled, not when shift to park

09 Central Electrics
Adaptation
ZV Autolock
Autounlock NAR
Change from Active to Not Active

If that doesn’t work try:

09 Central Electrics
Security Code 31347
Adaptation
ZV Autolock
Default Value automatisches Entriegein: active
Change value automatisches Entriegein: not active


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I hate that the passenger side sunvisor isn’t telescoping. I tried to see if one off a different model would work but size and design is different. Even ordered a sunvisor from a RHD model in the UK and it wasn’t telescoping . Seriously VW, why?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone have the feature of excessive vibration when stopped if the auto start/stop is not active. Just picked up my 2021 and noticed when I am stopped I get a very noticeable vibration while idling in drive.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Jester2893 said:


> Does anyone have the feature of excessive vibration when stopped if the auto start/stop is not active. Just picked up my 2021 and noticed when I am stopped I get a very noticeable vibration while idling in drive.


Yes, the 2.0 motor in the tig has a bit of NVH at low rpm and transmits vibration when in gear and holding the brake. It may just have stiffer mounts compared to other motors also.
In park it is usually smooth.
That’s my experience with it.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

herkguy said:


> Yes, the 2.0 motor in the tig has a bit of NVH at low rpm and transmits vibration when in gear and holding the brake. It may just have stiffer mounts compared to other motors also.
> In park it is usually smooth.
> That’s my experience with it.


Good to know. My last Volkswagen was a 2.0 Jetta (2018) non-turbo, but good to know this is acceptable.


----------



## EvlMnky (Jan 16, 2021)

Wrong post.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Jester2893 said:


> Does anyone have the feature of excessive vibration when stopped if the auto start/stop is not active. Just picked up my 2021 and noticed when I am stopped I get a very noticeable vibration while idling in drive.


 I find the motor very smooth compared to my 1.8T B5 Passat.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

PZ said:


> I find the motor very smooth compared to my 1.8T B5 Passat.


My last 2.0t was a B8 Audi A5 and that was very smooth in comparison. I suppose I can bring it up at my next dealer visit, but I would imagine they say it is “normal.”


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Normal and many threads on this and it’s been explained to me it’s due to the Budack Cycle. Sounds like a diesel at cold start but smooths out when warmed and driving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Our Tig’s vibration while idling in gear got worse after the 24GB update. It is not objectionable and well worth the tradeoff for better throttle behavior, though it is a bit harsh by today’s high NVH standards.


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Normal and many threads on this and it’s been explained to me it’s due to the Budack Cycle. Sounds like a diesel at cold start but smooths out when warmed and driving.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's so weird I could have sworn something was wrong and was going to bring to dealership. Its getting Hella cold in nh and it always sounds weird and diesel like and then goes away. What is budack cycle?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

herkguy said:


> Yes, the 2.0 motor in the tig has a bit of NVH at low rpm and transmits vibration when in gear and holding the brake. It may just have stiffer mounts compared to other motors also.
> In park it is usually smooth.
> That’s my experience with it.


My 2021 vibrates in reverse. When I back out of the garage the vibration is noticeable. When I shift back to Drive, the vibration goes away.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> *Sorry I thought I read fogs in your message. I know people have swapped out for LEDs with deautoled, but I understand it’s a tight fit to try and get in there and swap out. I’m sure others here can help or check the What did you do to your MK2 Tiguan? thread.
> 
> I picked up deautoled led fogs. You don’t need to remove the bumper. Just have a friend help you by holding the wheel well cover back and have the LEDs at the 3 and 9 position.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. It looks great


----------



## Acsom (Dec 29, 2019)

21 Tig with Fender audio: the volume resets every time I turn the ignition off. This is maddening; I know what volume I want, please don’t try to be helpful by making a suggestion.

I’ve looked for a way to turn this off in Settings, haven’t found it.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I know my 2019 SE had an adjustment for start up volume in the menu. I don't know if it had an off button.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

PZ said:


> I know my 2019 SE had an adjustment for start up volume in the menu. I don't know if it had an off button.


Yea, it’s the “maximum startup volume” in the user profiles, but I think the issue is that the OP has a 2021 and it appears the ‘21 doesn’t have user profiles in the new MIB. My guess is that his max start volume feature is set for some reason but he can’t change it because he can’t get to the setting in the MIB to change it.

...just my guess anyway.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi everyone. Does anyone else experience horrible mpg I have 21 r line black. Just over a month almost 800 miles and only average 16mpg?? This is all just city driving but it seems wicked low


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 4, 2020)

pufffee said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone else experience horrible mpg I have 21 r line black. Just over a month almost 800 miles and only average 16mpg?? This is all just city driving but it seems wicked low


That's really bad. I average 27 combined with snow tires and a ski rack up top on my '20 SE in normal mode.

Are you ripping around Dominic Toretto?


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

upthewazzu said:


> That's really bad. I average 27 combined with snow tires and a ski rack up top on my '20 SE in normal mode.
> 
> Are you ripping around Dominic Toretto?


Lol i have no.idea why it is so bad. Or possibly it's not accurate. I am a pretty chill driver and mainly do short trips of a couple miles each way. I expect it to be a little low because it's not highway driving but I feel something is wrong. Any advice?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

pufffee said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone else experience horrible mpg I have 21 r line black. Just over a month almost 800 miles and only average 16mpg?? This is all just city driving but it seems wicked low


21 says I’m getting 300-340 per tank. I do feel like it goes quicker though. I haven’t looked at the average MPG though. I do know I’m filling it up more than my Jeep Grand Cherokee, which is weird, but it might be the fact that the Jeep had a bigger tank as well.


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Jester2893 said:


> 21 says I’m getting 300-340 per tank. I do feel like it goes quicker though. I haven’t looked at the average MPG though. I do know I’m filling it up more than my Jeep Grand Cherokee, which is weird, but it might be the fact that the Jeep had a bigger tank as well.


That is close to range I get but doing math backwards the mpg avg in car is off. I am going to try eco mode as well.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I've got a '21 R Line with 900 miles and I seem to be getting around 19 or 20 around town. Of course, I live in L.A. so around town means some freeway too. On the road I was pleased to see 32.7 after a 50 mile run last Sunday.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

My favourite recently discovered feature is the backup camera. Yes, I always knew it was there.. BUT, I just recently found out it has different views, 4 to be exact. There's the standard view, parallel park view (which is the standard view with an overlay), a wide angle, and my favourite, a bird's eye view of the trailer hitch connector with an overlay showing you the angle of your trailer. Pretty awesome feature I have to say. I'm pretty good at backing up a trailer, but with this I can tell if my trailer is EXACTLY straight before I start backing up.


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

GregRob said:


> I've got a '21 R Line with 900 miles and I seem to be getting around 19 or 20 around town. Of course, I live in L.A. so around town means some freeway too. On the road I was pleased to see 32.7 after a 50 mile run last Sunday.


I juat spoke with the dealership and they said it's because of the "winter gas" and it has more alcohol which burns quicker? Does that makes sense to you guys and gals? I am in NH and winters are bad


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

pufffee said:


> I juat spoke with the dealership and they said it's because of the "winter gas" and it has more alcohol which burns quicker? Does that makes sense to you guys and gals? I am in NH and winters are bad


Ontario here, and not a terrible winter, but obviously colder than a lot of US locales. I've noticed the recent mileage has been poop as well this season. I assumed it was because:

Engine less efficient at first when cold, and stays colder longer these days
Shorter trips for essentials than before - no more long work commutes (Covid)
Hadn't thought of winter gas, but that makes sense as another factor.


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Ontario here, and not a terrible winter, but obviously colder than a lot of US locales. I've noticed the recent mileage has been poop as well this season. I assumed it was because:
> 
> Engine less efficient at first when cold, and stays colder longer these days
> Shorter trips for essentials than before - no more long work commutes (Covid)
> Hadn't thought of winter gas, but that makes sense as another factor.


Ya I will say winter has been milder but still cold and recent snow. The dealer mentioned it immediately like everyone should know gas is different in winter and then like you I do short trips


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

pufffee said:


> Ya I will say winter has been milder but still cold and recent snow. The dealer mentioned it immediately like everyone should know gas is different in winter and then like you I do short trips


 Yep, MA driver here. Summer gas blends do give better MPG results. Still, I have have been quite pleased withe the 27MPG average I have been getting in my '18 SE. Highest I have seen is a hair over 32 MPG, but I was really behaving and playing the Think Blue game.


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Tiggah said:


> Yep, MA driver here. Summer gas blends do give better MPG results. Still, I have have been quite pleased withe the 27MPG average I have been getting in my '18 SE. Highest I have seen is a hair over 32 MPG, but I was really behaving and playing the Think Blue game.


Nice, are u doing alot of highway driving


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

pufffee said:


> Nice, are u doing alot of highway driving


 Did a run to Conway to pick a Thule cargo box for my Tig. Took 495/95/16. That's were I got thr 32mpg. Very surprised but happy.


----------



## zoltanzolibota (Dec 30, 2021)

corcio89 said:


> One thing I can't stand is how the rear trunk light is stored away in the side compartment, making it useless when you have boxes or anything that covers that side. Also, the headlights are absolutely abysmal and the fact that they still have Halogens on these cars is mind boggling to me. The auto/start stop is also annoying as it's never smooth, sometimes I forget to disable it.


trunk light is garbage


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

yes - we offer a very bright model - WITH NO FLICKERING and it DOESN'T stay on when car is off:


https://deautokey.com/product/trunk-led-for-the-tiguan


----------



## zoltanzolibota (Dec 30, 2021)

sazerac said:


> My favourite recently discovered feature is the backup camera. Yes, I always knew it was there.. BUT, I just recently found out it has different views, 4 to be exact. There's the standard view, parallel park view (which is the standard view with an overlay), a wide angle, and my favourite, a bird's eye view of the trailer hitch connector with an overlay showing you the angle of your trailer. Pretty awesome feature I have to say. I'm pretty good at backing up a trailer, but with this I can tell if my trailer is EXACTLY straight before I start backing up.


have to ask how you switch between different views ? of the backup camera


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

zoltanzolibota said:


> have to ask how you switch between different views ? of the backup camera


I don't remember exactly as I don't use that feature often, but IIRC when the camera is on, you just move your hand over to the screen and some options will pop up. One of those options might say View on it or something and from there you can pick between the 4 camera views. It's not a permanent change though. Every time the camera turns back on it'll revert to the default view.


----------

